# Charger Needs



## Aman6377 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello Folks, I have been using EV since 6 months. I have a premium/best EV. BUT, I am not in love with my EV charger. means, It doesn't gives me feel that i have the most premium EV in my country. Its more kind alike two MCB box and wires n wires every where.

Do you feels the same cause I think If I have invested in premium EV then I Expect the OEM should give me a charger which is Premium, Innovative, Safest.

please give your opinion on this.


----------

